# Travelling to Hawaii - AA and Delta - inflight meals?? Change LAX terminals?



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2012)

I have spent the last 7+ years flying SWA. I have drink tickets, bump procedures, compensation rules, and fare charges down like a pro - on SWA. So please understand, I am totally blank on the current state of AA & Delta who I have tickets on to Hawaii.

Are there some/any meal service on these flights? I have flights from PHL=>ATL on Delta, ATL=>LAX on Delta, LAX=>LIH on AA, LIH=>LAX on AA, LAX=>DFW on AA, DFW=>PHL on AA.

Changing terminals between Delta and AA in LAX on the outbound trip?

Is there free or FEE based or NONE internet service on these flights? MD-88, Boeing 757-200, MD-83, and MD-80.

Also, if anybody has HOMELESS drink coupons, I think I will need them for this misadventure. Will swap SWA drink coupons.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 11, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I have spent the last 7+ years flying SWA. I have drink tickets, bump procedures, compensation rules, and fare charges down like a pro - on SWA. So please understand, I am totally blank on the current state of AA & Delta who I have tickets on to Hawaii.
> 
> Are there some/any meal service on these flights? I have flights from PHL=>ATL on Delta, ATL=>LAX on Delta, LAX=>LIH on AA, LIH=>LAX on AA, LAX=>DFW on AA, DFW=>PHL on AA.
> 
> ...



Don't know your answers personally but many can be found on http://www.seatguru.com/. This site will tell you in-flight amenities and provides a link to airport layouts/info.

H


----------



## heathpack (Apr 11, 2012)

LAX TERMINAL MAPS
http://www.ifly.com/los-angeles-international-airport/terminal-map#mainTerminals


From that same site

_The Central Terminal Complex at Los Angeles International Airport includes nine passenger terminals connected by a U-shaped two-level roadway -Terminals 1, 2 & 3 at right, and Terminals 4 through 8 at left, with the spectacular Tom Bradley International Terminal (TBIT) at the end (and parking garages in the middle). All terminals are ADA accessible.
To connect from one terminal to the other, board the blue-marked LAX bus, Route A, on the Lower Arrival Level island in front of each terminal, under the sign ‘Lax Shuttle Airline Connection’, running about every 12-15 minutes, 24/7. (It also runs Route C to the LAX Parking Lots C or Route G to the Metro Green Line Station). Terminals 5, 6 & 7 are connected by a tunnel, and terminal 7 has a walkway to Satellite 8 and a walkway to Terminal 6.
(For more terminal information click on 'Terminal Maps'.)_


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Don't know your answers personally but many can be found on http://www.seatguru.com/. This site will tell you in-flight amenities and provides a link to airport layouts/info.
> 
> H



Found out all food and SNACKS are sold on the American flights. Would suspect the same for Delta.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Also remember you pay checked bag fees with the carrier you originally check in with for your first flight.  So on your outbound you will be paying (and following the rules of) Delta and the return you will be paying of AA.  You have a lot of transfers including 2 different carriers.  There is a fairly high chance that at least some of your bags won't make all the flights.  Keep that in mind when you pack.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 11, 2012)

My history with Delta is that there will be no free meal service on your DL flights.  You should have "snacks" for purchase including perhaps a cheese/crackers/fruit option and maybe a sandwich type of section.

Good advice on the luggage due to the number of connections utilizing two different carriers.

You should be able to find out from the airlines whether or not you can expect WiFi service on DL (which will come with a fee unless you have a special comp code, which have been few and far between).


----------



## PamMo (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are flying coach, sorry, but no meal service on the AA legs of your trip. You can buy snacks on the plane, but better to bring your own because they frequently run out. The "fasting flights" from DFW or Chicago to Hawaii leave hungry, unaware passengers (who don't hear the "no food service" announcements at the gate) hunting through their carry-ons for candy bars, gum, nuts, etc! 

No free wi-fi either.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you all! 

I went over to Heathpack's link to LAX and found a specific answer to the Terminal 4 and 5 transfer. Seems doable.

Loved the comments about airline running out of FOOD/Snacks ... will pack for that likelihood. Bet they never run out of alcohol.:ignore: 

Yes, I figured that I will lose some luggage on this adventure and will pack important stuff and a change or two in carry on.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 11, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Thank you! Thank you all!
> 
> Loved the comments about airline running out of FOOD/Snacks ... will pack for that likelihood. Bet they never run out of alcohol.:ignore:



Believe it or not, they do, especially my favorite Scotch on Delta and AA since they only pack four per cart and no, I will not mention the brand since it may disappear faster on my next flight. 

Cheers and good luck with your bags. 

Cheers


----------



## heathpack (Apr 11, 2012)

We just flew Delta this past weekend.  Peanuts, pretzels or biscoff cookies were complimentary as were soft drinks.

You could also buy larger portions of things they called "snacks"- Pringles, peanut M&Ms and I think boxes of cheese, crackers, and other little goodies.

H


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 11, 2012)

Why didn't you use Hawaiian Air for your trip?   Comfortable, large aircraft with meals included.  Only time you change planes is in Honolulu going to your particular island.  This is how we flew from the East Coast:  Southwest Air to Vegas (or anywhere on the West Coast you would chose).  We chose Vegas because it was the only non-stop to West Coast. Then we took Hawaiian Air out of Vegas to HNL to LIH (Kauai).  Wonderful trip.  Your trip sounds exhausting


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> ...  Your trip sounds exhausting



I would agree - but I am always so busy with work before leaving, I will most likely sleep from LAX to LIH. The Atlanta layover will be answering phone questions from everyone who forgot to ask me where stuff is or what to do with that before I left. And the LAX layover is short and I have to change terminals, going back thru security. 

When I looked at the LAX terminals are FlyerTalk, there was a $189 ad for PHL-LAX on VirginAmerica. I would have loved to known that before booking the other trip. I did buy travel insurance, maybe I should rebook???


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 11, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I went over to Heathpack's link to LAX and found a specific answer to the Terminal 4 and 5 transfer. Seems doable.



FYI, I think you'll find the easiest/fastest method between these terminals is just to walk. I also believe, but am not certain, that there is an interior corridor between these terminals. I recently did this at LAX, but forget exactly which terminals I walked between. Sometime's it's faster (especially at United) to actually go through security in the next terminal and the walk thru to the departing gate terminal.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 11, 2012)

On Delta, they do not sell food for cash at all.  You have to use a credit card.  

I always pack a lunch for long flights, or buy a sandwich at one of the restaurants at the airport and carry it on.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 11, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> On Delta, they do not sell food for cash at all.  You have to use a credit card.



I think most airlines have gone to this model.  I know United won't accept cash, and I don't think SW does either.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 11, 2012)

You can walk through the parking garage in the middle to change terminal.

Sometimes congestion can take 20-30 mins before interterminal shuttle comes and make a circuit.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 11, 2012)

MaryH said:


> You can walk through the parking garage in the middle to change terminal.
> Sometimes congestion can take 20-30 mins before interterminal shuttle comes and make a circuit.


 
4 AA and 5 DL are adjacent so no trip through the parking structure is necessary -(AA used to have some gates in Terminal 3 that would be shorter through the parking lot, than around the International Terminal which is not numbered but between 3 and 4 on the oval.) If you are doing AA to DL you can use the A Bus but you can walk it faster (one stop). DL to AA would require a round trip around the airport on the A Bus or a short walk on the sidewalk

YMMV


----------



## MaryH (Apr 11, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> 4 AA and 5 DL are adjacent so no trip through the parking structure is necessary -(AA used to have some gates in Terminal 3 that would be shorter through the parking lot, than around the International Terminal which is not numbered but between 3 and 4 on the oval.) If you are doing AA to DL you can use the A Bus but you can walk it faster (one stop). DL to AA would require a round trip around the airport on the A Bus or a short walk on the sidewalk
> 
> YMMV



Yeah I don't fly delta often with LAX.  Have flown AA a few times there and WN and Virgin but more often I am on AC or UA.


----------

